# buying cigarettes



## rawaz93

What kind of phrasing do locals use when buying cigarettes in Trafik shops? Is chtěl bych too formal? Also do Czechs translate cigarette brands like Marlboro red into Czech or do they use the English name?


----------



## Hrdlodus

We don't have that rules.
You can say: "Můžu dostat cigarety?
And you can say: "Dejte mi cigarety."

The same with brands:
Camel / kamelky / velbouda


----------



## Spikaly

Those sentences written by Hrdlodus sound inappropriate to me, I would use them only in the shop where I know personally the shop assistant, maybe. Moreover, they don't contain the name of cigarettes and the shop assistant doesn't know what cigarettes he/she is supposed to sell.

We normally say

Dobrý den, (já bych chtěl) jedny (dvoje, troje...) (and name of cigarettes)


----------



## Moravian

As for the brand names, you can use these words to sound as a proper Czech:

Kamelky or Velbloudy - Camel
Elemka - LM
Máčka or Másla - Marlboro
Startky - Chesterfield, former brand Start
Westky - West

also don't forget the colour: modrý (blue, light), červený (red), žlutý (yellow)
or taste: mentolový (menthol), lupací or klikací ("clickable", with menthol capsule)
or if you like them without the filter: bez filtru


----------



## Spikaly

I hope that this post will not be deleted for containing commercial for cigarettes.............

Viceroy - vicerojky
Lucky Strike - lakystrajky
West - vestky
Camel - kamelky
L & M - elemky, elemka
Red & White - redvajtky
Marlboro - malbora, malborky, malborka, máčka (don't use this word in shops)
Sparta - sparty
Petra - petry
Start - startky, stařeny (literally 'old women') (don't use this word in shops)
Davidoff - davidofky


----------



## Karel Tahal

Lucky Strike - lakyny


----------



## Giordi89

I usually say ´´Prosil bych jedny kamelky (camel)´´ or ´´Vzal bych si jedny kamelky´´ or simply just ´´jedny kamelky, prosím´´.


----------



## Karel Tahal

> já bych chtěl





> Prosil bych jedny kamelky





> Vzal bych si jedny kamelky



Just for clarification for the sake of OP, Czech language distinguishes gender and number in past participle, these sentences are used by males, if you are female, add -a behind -l - chtěla, Prosila, Vzala


----------



## ilocas2

Dunhill - danhilky


----------

